# كلّ اللهجات: الوكف



## barkoosh

مرحباً

الوكف بحسب المعاجم العربية هو تقاطر سقف البيت بمياه المطر نتيجة خلل في السقف (ما يستلزم معالجة سريعة). 
كلمة "وكف" غير مستعملة وغير مفهومة في لبنان، ويقال عوضاً عنها "نشّ" (وأيضاً "دلف" عند البعض). فهل كلمة "وكف" شائعة في بلادكم أم تستخدمون كلمات أخرى؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bakr

ما أعرفه بالدارجة المغربية
تيقطّرالسقف..واستعمال مجازي لوصف الأغنياء الجدد
قطّر به/بهم السقف


----------



## bilal888

في شمال فلسطين نستعمل دلف يدلف ولكنها كلمة رائعة قد ابدأ بإستعمالها في الموسم الحالي للأمطار


----------



## barkoosh

شكراً على مساهمتكما


----------



## aarif.aalim

في بعض المناطق وسط السعودية يقال: السقف يخُرّ ، أو ينقّط


----------



## Hemza

سمعت الكلمة 'نقّط' في المغرب أيضا بجنب الفعل 'قطّر ' كما ذكره الأخ بكر


----------



## Bakr

آه، معك حق حمزة، نسيت هذه الكلمة "نقّط"ـ


----------



## emanko

في مصر ممكن تقول السقف بيسرب مياة


----------

